# Mediterranean Fish Dish Ideas/Help



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

So I am catering for a 100 people next weekend and I have been asked to do a Mediterranean Fish dish that includes bread with it. So I'm thinking that great...Med cuisine has amazing fish stews that can be served with bread. Only problem is that the people are now saying that don't want anything too wet and that stews and casseroles are a big no no.

I had thought of a sort of roasted fish bruschetta.

Any help...ideas?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Oven bake with a tomato sauce or mornay and a breadcrumb topping, shouldnt be too wet. Or no sauce at all and jazz it up with some fennel and orange, it really depends on what fish you had in mind.


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

I had not chosen an exact fish but a white flaky fish is good for med dishes without costing the earth.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok....basics.....on site or off site? what kind of equipment is available.....time of day? rest of menu? budget range? or even more basic what was agreed upon?

You're in the catering thread....these are questions we ask prior to giving an informed professional response.


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah I see that would make sense. It will be on site cooking. The equipment available is an industrial size kitchen. Including 3 large ovens. 13 gas hobs. All plates, glasses and cutlery provided.

The time of day is 6:30 pm and then there will be a 30 minute interval between courses.

It is for a charity event so I will actually being doing the catering at cost without labor, overhead and profit as I am a supporter of the charity itself. 

They have only asked for me to supply a main course, Dessert and Cheese selection.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Honestly William with a 100 guest count you will likely have a handful that have gluten allergies....so I'd have bread on the side not as part of the dish.   I rifted yesterday on shrimp creole and made a "stew" with what was available. andouille, chopped clams, shrimp, fresh tomato sauce, celery/onions...no fennel though I'd have used it if available.  served with potato emmenthaler breaded croquettes....yum, first time to make them and they were wonderful.  

Anyway, seafood stew would work well.....the only thing that raises a red flag is making sure the shellfish/fish is not overcooked.


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Shroomgirl. I had not thought about a creole but had thought possibly of a gumbo that is not too runny per se. As for emmentaler croquettes that does sound inviting although I am not a big fan of croquettes.

I see you're from STL.....my wife is actually from Kirkwood STL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## curious mac (Sep 11, 2011)

You don't state if money is an object so here is my favorite, *Greek Mahimahi*

4 (6-ounce) mahimahi or other firm white fish fillets (about 1 inch thick), skinned
1 teaspoon black pepper, divided
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided
Cooking spray
2 cups tomato wedges
1/4 cup thinly vertically sliced red onion
3 tablespoons halved pitted kalamata olives
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano
[h3]Preparation[/h3]
1. Heat a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Sprinkle fish with 1/2 teaspoon pepper and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Place fish in lightly sprayed pan; cook 4 minutes on each side or until fish flakes when tested with a fork or until desired degree of doneness. Remove fish from pan; let stand 3 minutes.
2. While fish cooks, combine remaining 1/2 teaspoon pepper, remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt, tomato, and remaining ingredients, tossing well. Serve salad with fish.
Could be an interesting exercise to cook it for 100.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kirkwood is a hop skip and jump from Maplewood.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

literally the first time I've made potato croquettes.....mashed yukons with butter, egg yolks, alittle penzey's garlic, pepper and shredded emmenthaler....breaded in panko...deep fried...seriously, what's not to love. Crispy gooey cheesey potato goodness!  I'm thinking of subbing them out for rissotto balls.....do an Indian verison with samosa type goo, sweet potato with heat of chipotle, various shrooms, various cheeses.....even making a meat goo and surround with potato then bread......any other culture thought of that?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I was thinking of en papillote when I first saw this topic, but I couldn't figure out a good way to feature bread in it. Thought about roullie and romesco because they are sauces that can be made with bread that go well with fish.


> ......any other culture thought of that?


The Jews. Japanese do it too, but it's pretty much a rip from the Europeans. They call it korokke. Latin Americans do it too. Papas Rellenos.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Tin


----------

